# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  ّچگونگی نوشتن پروژه حسابداری با دیتابیس بزرگ

## stealer2007

سلام دوستان.من میخوام یه برنامه حسابداری بنویسم ولی نمیدونم از چه دیتابیسی استفاده کنم که بعد از چند سال گیر نکنه و به مشکل بر نخورم.شما میگید چیکار کنم.

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

البته به کاری که می خوای انجام بدی و برای کجا می خوای انجام بدی ربط داره
ولی اگر به یک کار خیلی بزرگ و کلی فکر می کنی می تونی از دیتابیس SQL Server استفاده کنید.

----------


## vahidm

دوست عزیز بانک اکسس هم مشکلی پیش نمی آره خیالت راحت باشه

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز دقت کن به سوال دوست خوبمون می گه بانک حجیم


من بهت پیشنهاد می کنم از SQL Server استفاده کن و حتما اطلاعات بایگانیتو توی یک فایل Ndf بساز تا سرعت گزارشاتت بالا تر بره

بنابراین اصلا Access رو بهت پیشنهاد نمی کنم چون خودم مشکلات زیاد داشتم باهاش بیشتر مشکل بهم ریختن Page های دیتابیس

----------


## stealer2007

ممنون از همه دوستان گل.
 فکر کنم چون دیتابیس خیلی بزرگ میشه بعد از گذشت یه مدت اگه با access باشه مشکل دار میشه.
 آقایون شرمنده من خودم اصلا با sql کار نکردم.
 کسی منبعی معرفی میکنه یا لینکه دانلود میزاره؟

----------


## perfeshnal

منبع خود همین سایت 
جستجو کنید مطالب زیادی در مورد sqlserver پیدا می کنید.

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز نحوه استفاده شما با بانک SQL تقریبا مشابه با Access هستش فقط Connection String شما تغییر می کنه
Dim Conn As New ADODB.Connection
If Conn.State =1 Then Conn.Close
Conn.Open "Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Integrated Security=SSPI;Persist Security Info=False;Initial Catalog=نام بانک اطلاعاتی;Data Source=نام کامپیوتر سرور
"

----------


## حسین علوی

این کد کارش چیه
If Conn.State =1 Then Conn.Close

----------


## mpmsoft

دوست عزیز اگر Conn قبلا Open شده باشد رو می بنده چون اگر Conn باز باشد تا زمانی که Close نشه نمی تونید دوباره بازش کنید

----------


## j.farazani

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیزم

دوست عزیزم stealer2007

این که شما از چه دیتابیسی استفاده کنید خوب قطعا sql از access قویتر 

اما حجم کار شما بسیار بستگی داره به تحلیلی که از سیستم حسابداری دارین و نوع صنعتی که برای اون برنامه می نویسین
و این که آیا در کنار سیستم حسابداری شما سایر سیستم ها از قبیل حقوق دستمزد ، انبار ، خزانه داری و..... حضور دارند یا نه و دیگه اینکه تا چه حد تونسته باشید طراحی جداول رو با توجه به ماهیت عملکرد سیستمهاتون انجام داده باشید 

در کل برای طراحی ، همونطور که دوست عزیزمون mpmsoft اشاره کردن sql بسیار بهتره
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
یه سوال از دوست عزیزم mpmsoft
Data Source=نام کامپیوتر سرور

آیا میشه به جای نام سرور نام instance رو یهجوری بهش بدیم

----------


## ab_ba

بله 
فکر کنم در هنگام نصب sql server موقع پرسیدن نام instance تیک defualt را برداشته و نام مورد نظر خود را وارد کنید

----------


## liaghat

با سلام 
نرم افزار sql server بسیار خوب و مناسب.
ولی یک مقدار کاربر (عادی) پسند نیست. چرا که باید خود sql server را روی رایانه اش نصب کند. و می دانید که نصب آن خالی از مشکل نخواهد بود.

----------


## perfeshnal

سلام

دوست من حتما احتیاج به نصب کامل SQL Server نیست 
می تونیم MSDE رو نصب کنیم ، اون هم اصلا کاری نداره و با یک دکمه نصب میشه

----------


## j.farazani

> بله 
> فکر کنم در هنگام نصب sql server موقع پرسیدن نام instance تیک defualt را برداشته و نام مورد نظر خود را وارد کنید


نام 

دوست عزیزم 

من این کار رو انجام دادم ولی باز هم نام instance رو کنترل نمیکنه بلکه خود سرور رو کنترل میکنه

شما فرض کنید که 3 تا instance دارید چه طوری می خواهید بهش بگید که به دیتابیسی در instance سومی وصل بشه؟؟؟

ممنون

----------


## sh2007

دوست عزیز سلام 
من قبلا یه برنامه حسابداری نوشتم با اکسس خیلی مشکله اما برنامه حسابداری با sql server 2000  خیلی بهتره و من به شما پیشنهاد می کنم که با sql server 2000 بنویسی  این فایل هم راهنمای اون برنامه است ببینی جالبه

----------


## nima_8m

> دوست عزیز سلام 
> من قبلا یه برنامه حسابداری نوشتم با اکسس خیلی مشکله اما برنامه حسابداری با sql server 2000 خیلی بهتره و من به شما پیشنهاد می کنم که با sql server 2000 بنویسی این فایل هم راهنمای اون برنامه است ببینی جالبه


 سلام
خسته نباشید راهنمای برنامتون و خوندم خیلی جالب بود
مخصوصا قسمتهای گزارش گیری و چاپ که من مشکل اساسی با اون دارم شما چطوری میتونید کمک و راهنمایی کنید تو گزارش گیری مخصوصا چاپ گزارشی که در grid اومده مشکل دارم
ممنون

----------


## sh2007

با سلام 
چاپ اونها رو Excel بوده يعني من براي هر گزارش يه فرم رو روي اكسل طراحي كردم بعدش هم فراخواني و چاپ البته از كريستال ريپورت استفاده كني راحتتري توي نسخه هاي جديد برنامه ام كه به شركت مورد نظر دادم علاوه بر كار گرافيكي بعضي از گزارشها مثل گزارش ترازهاي آزمايشي و دفاتر كل معين و تفصيل رو با كريستال ريپورت براشون نوشتم و بقيه طبق روال راهنما
حالا انتخاب با خودته Excel يا Crystal بگو تا راهنمائيت كنم

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام
برای یک Instance دیگر روی یک سرور به شکل ذیل عمل کنید:

Data Source = .\InstanceName

ولی با نصب MSDE2000 که Engine مربوط به SQLServer 2000 است هیچ مشکلی ندارید حتی با یک خط از درون برنامه Vb6 هم نصب میشود
بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس برای یک نرم افزار جدی حسابداری اصلا منطقی نیست

----------


## حمید محمودی

> با سلام 
> نرم افزار sql server بسیار خوب و مناسب.
> ولی یک مقدار کاربر (عادی) پسند نیست. چرا که باید خود sql server را روی رایانه اش نصب کند. و می دانید که نصب آن خالی از مشکل نخواهد بود.





> سلام
> دوست من حتما احتیاج به نصب کامل SQL Server نیست 
> می تونیم MSDE رو نصب کنیم ، اون هم اصلا کاری نداره و با یک دکمه نصب میشه


سلام خدمت دوستان

سوالم مربوط به  Sql 2008 هست.
---------------------------------------
راستش برام سواله آیا راهی هست که برنامه ای با بانک sql را روی سیستمی که sql server روی اون نصب نیست اجرا کنیم؟؟ 
مثلا برای کانکشن استرینگش بیایم آدرس فایل رو به جای server name بدیم ؟؟(مثل اکسس) همچین چیزی شدنیه؟؟ 
اگه حتما نیاز به نصب sql server باشه که دردسرش زیاده.

دوستان اگه مثالی سراغ دراید بگید؟؟

میشه درباره MSDE بیشتر توضیح بدین؟؟


ممنون

----------


## ASKaffash

1-راستش برام سواله آیا راهی هست که برنامه ای با بانک sql را روی سیستمی که sql server روی اون نصب نیست اجرا کنیم؟؟ 
2-مثلا برای کانکشن استرینگش بیایم آدرس فایل رو به جای server name بدیم ؟؟(مثل اکسس) همچین چیزی شدنیه؟؟ 
3-میشه درباره MSDE بیشتر توضیح بدین؟؟

سلام
ولی جواب :
1- بله با SQLExpress موتور SQLServer200X نصب میشود
2- بله یک شکل ConnectionString وجود دارد که میتوان از نام فایل مثل اکسس استفاده کرد
3- به موتور SQLServer2000 میگویند MSDE که مثلا با دستور ذیل نصب میشود:

Setup.ExE TARGETDIR="C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MyInstance\Binn" DATADIR="C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MyInstance\Data" INSTANCENAME=MyInstance SECURITYMODE=SQL

----------


## nima_8m

> با سلام 
> چاپ اونها رو Excel بوده يعني من براي هر گزارش يه فرم رو روي اكسل طراحي كردم بعدش هم فراخواني و چاپ البته از كريستال ريپورت استفاده كني راحتتري توي نسخه هاي جديد برنامه ام كه به شركت مورد نظر دادم علاوه بر كار گرافيكي بعضي از گزارشها مثل گزارش ترازهاي آزمايشي و دفاتر كل معين و تفصيل رو با كريستال ريپورت براشون نوشتم و بقيه طبق روال راهنما
> حالا انتخاب با خودته Excel يا Crystal بگو تا راهنمائيت كنم


سلا خسته نباشید
ممنونم از راهنمای شما
من تا حالا اینجوری گزارش گیری نکردم راستشو بخوای همنجور که قبلا نوشتم با گزارش گیری مشکل دارم امروز با data report یه گزارش طراحی کردم جالب بود ولی به راهنمای شما نیاز دارم 
اگه نمونه ای هرچند کوچیک دارید آپ کنید ممنون

----------


## حمید محمودی

با سلام

با این چیزا سوالی برام پیش اومده

1- برای اجرا شدن برنامه ای با بانک SQL2008 حتما بایستی موتورش روی کامپیوتر دیگه نصب شود؟ 
حجمش چقدره؟؟ یعنی اینکه اگه برنامه ای با بانک sql رو روی کامپوتر دیگه که روش sql server نصب 
نیست اجرا کردیم، به فرض حجم برنامه ما 2MB هست حالا حجم کل (حجم برنامه 2MB + موتور sql) 
چقدر خواهد شد؟؟

یعنی آیا مثل اکسس: حجم کل برنامه = حجم کلیه فایل های برنامه + حجم بانک اطلاعاتی میشه؟ آیا Sql هم همینطوره؟؟ یا اینکه نه حجم کل = حجم کلیه فایا های برنامه + حجم DB + حجم موتور SQL

به عبارت دیگه میخام بگم اگه حجم برنامه+موتور sql زیاد بشه. برناممون یه جورایی وابستگی بهش پیدا میکنه!!!تا اونجایی که من شنیدم SQLExpress حجمش زیاده.


متشکرم.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

شما باید Sql Server Service Manager رو نصب کنید
فکر نمی کنم حجمش زیاد باشه

----------


## حمید محمودی

> شما باید Sql Server Service Manager رو نصب کنید
> فکر نمی کنم حجمش زیاد باشه


میشه بگین چه جوری؟؟

متشکرم

----------


## Dr.Bronx

منظورم روی کامپیوتر های کلاینت هستش 
که می خوان از نرم افزار شما استفاده کنند
این برنامه موتور بانک اطلاعاتی SQL هست

----------


## ASKaffash

> با سلام
> 
> با این چیزا سوالی برام پیش اومده
> 
> 1- برای اجرا شدن برنامه ای با بانک SQL2008 حتما بایستی موتورش روی کامپیوتر دیگه نصب شود؟ 
> حجمش چقدره؟؟ یعنی اینکه اگه برنامه ای با بانک sql رو روی کامپوتر دیگه که روش sql server نصب 
> نیست اجرا کردیم، به فرض حجم برنامه ما 2MB هست حالا حجم کل (حجم برنامه 2MB + موتور sql) 
> چقدر خواهد شد؟؟
> 
> ...


سلام
Client ها نیاز به نصب SQLServer اصلا ندارند فقط سرور باید SQLServer یا موتور SQLServer را داشته باشد و روی Client ها فقط Provider مربوط به ADO نیاز است

----------


## nima_8m

> سلام
> Client ها نیاز به نصب SQLServer اصلا ندارند فقط سرور باید SQLServer یا موتور SQLServer را داشته باشد و روی Client ها فقط Provider مربوط به ADO نیاز است


این موتوری که می فرمایید قابل دانلود از اینترنت هست چه حجمی داره؟

----------


## sh2007

> سلا خسته نباشید
> ممنونم از راهنمای شما
> من تا حالا اینجوری گزارش گیری نکردم راستشو بخوای همنجور که قبلا نوشتم با گزارش گیری مشکل دارم امروز با data report یه گزارش طراحی کردم جالب بود ولی به راهنمای شما نیاز دارم 
> اگه نمونه ای هرچند کوچیک دارید آپ کنید ممنون


دوست من سلام
اين تاپيك داره كم كم با موضوعاتي ديگه قاطي مي شه بهتره يه تاپيك جديد با عنوان جديد باز كني و لينك اونو تو پيام خصوصي به من بده تا بيام برات بررسي كنم اینو كه ميگم لينك بده به اين دليله كه احتمالا يه مدتي با وب كار نكنم تاپيك شما مي ره

----------

